# Interne Festplatte (HDD) - Welche ist die leiseste?



## ImperialTW (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo,
also ich möchte mir neben meiner SSD noch ne möglichst geräuscharme HDD zulegen.
Die WD Red soll ja sehr leise sein, ist aber für NAS Systeme optimiert....... ?
Nun weiss ich auch nicht was nun besser wäre: eine 3,5" oder 2,5". Man liest ja auch dass die 2,5" platten
allgemein leiser sind, weil kleiner. 
Naja villeicht kann mir ja hier jemand einen Tipp geben was ich da kaufen könnte.....
Wie gesagt, hauptsache leise. Ansonsten würden mir 500 gb genügen. Die Geschwindigkeit ist auch eher 
zweitranging da das Betriebssystem und die wichtigsten Programme und Spiele ja eh auf der SSD laufen.

Danke schon mal


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

Was verstehst Du jetzt unter "leise" ? An sich sind HDDs schon lange nicht mehr "laut" - es knarrz halt beim Zugriff immer etwas vor sich hin, meinst Du bereits dieses leise Geräusch? Das sollte an sich allein durch halbwegs moderne Gehäuse fast unhörbar geworden sein, weil die auch dämpfende Montageschienen o.ä. haben - oder meinst Du ein evlt. leises sirren vom Drehen der Magnetscheiben?

So oder so: als Datengrab kannst Du einfach ne günstige mit 5200-5400 U/Min nehmen, die tun sich eigentlich alle nix. und 500GB lohnen sich auf keinen Fall, weil 1000Gb grad mal 5€ mehr kosten.


Das kleinere leiser sind, WEIL sie kleiner sind, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Sie sind/waren manchmal leiser, weil sie langsamer drehen als eine 3,5er StandardHDD, nicht aber weil sie kleiner sind


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Ich hab eine stinknormale Seagate Barracuda mit 1TB. Ich hab sie noch nie bewusst gehört. Meine sitzt allerdings in einem Festplattenentkoppler...

Das gleiche Modell, auf dem Boden eines ITX Gehäuses installiert (auf davor vorgesehenen Gumminippeln) hat massive Schwingungen und Störgeräusche erzeugt. 
Ich hab daher einen Entkoppler aus Schaumstoff und Moosgummi basteln müssen...

Will sagen, du kannst, wie Herb sagt, im Prinzip jede Platte nehmen. Wenn du möglichst wenig von ihr hören möchtest, bau sie einfach zB hier ein (aber Vorsicht später, beim Rumtragen).


----------



## ImperialTW (28. Juli 2014)

Naja unter leise versteh ich dass es nicht störend ist, dass man halt kaum was hört.
Bevor ich mir die SSD (840 evo) geholt hab, war eine WD Caviar Blue eingebaut. Die wurde mit der Zeit immer lauter und das
Gehäuse (siehe Signatur) hat sogar vibriert und man hat das summen sogar im Nebenraum noch wahrgenommen.
Das lag natürlich an der Magnetscheibe die Vibrationen und Geräusche verursacht hat. Hatte damals allerdings keine dämpfenden Montageschienen.
Jetzt mit der SSD ist das natürlich ne andere Welt. Wenn ich mir jetzt also ne HDD als "Datengrab" bzw. eventuell für ein 2. Betriebssystem
zulege, will ich nicht dass ich wieder diese Geräuschprobleme hab. 
Klar werde ich mir auch so nen Entkoppler dazukaufen, um auf nummer sicher zu gehen 
Aber die HDD die ich mir jetzt holen werde, muss schon zu den leisesten gehören die es gibt. Sons hol ich mir gleich noch ne SSD. Die sind halt immer noch relativ teuer


----------



## Herbboy (28. Juli 2014)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Naja unter leise versteh ich dass es nicht störend ist, dass man halt kaum was hört.


 Also, wenn ich mal große Datenmengen kopiere und mich dabei zurücklehne, dann hört man die HDD halt etwas lauter arbeiten als das Lüftergeräusch - für mich ist das "man hört kaum was", aber ich weiß ja nicht, was DU darunter verstehst ^^ 



> Bevor ich mir die SSD (840 evo) geholt hab, war eine WD Caviar Blue eingebaut. Die wurde mit der Zeit immer lauter und das
> Gehäuse (siehe Signatur) hat sogar vibriert und man hat das summen sogar im Nebenraum noch wahrgenommen.


 So was kennt man oft von der WD Black, weil die etwas schneller dreht - aber bei Deiner Blue war das dann definitiv eine Unwucht, also nicht normal - da brauchst Du Dir an sich keine Sorgen machen bzw. das KANN mit jeder HDD passieren, vor allem nach ein paar Jahren. Da kann Dir niemand ein Modell nennen, bei dem es 100% nicht passieren kann. Aber die Chance, dass es zumindest für die ersten 3-4 Jahre leise bleibt, ist sehr hoch, egal welche Du nimmst. Was DA noch dazukommt sind auch Zusatzeffekte durchs Gehäuse: meine WD Black hat auch massiv gebrummt, aber wenn man mal an die HDD gepackt hat und sie ein bisschen "weggedrückt" hat, hat sich das Gehäuse für eine Weile beruhigt. Und mit nem Entkoppler wäre das nochmal unkritischer.


----------



## svd (28. Juli 2014)

Hmm, dann musst du leider Reviews wälzen. 

Ich weiß nur aus Erfahrung, dass meine Barracuda 7200.14, entkoppelt, sehr leise ist. Nicht entkoppelt, tierisch nerven kann. 

Wenn du aber ohnehin vorhast, sie "schwebend" zu lagern, kannst du die getrost nehmen. Sie ist schnell, leise, günstig und deswegen quasi eine der Standardplatten für neue Rechner.

Zur Haltbarkeit kann ich leider noch nichts sagen. So lange verrichtet sie ihren Dienst noch nicht. Ob sie zwei Jahre überlebt, wird sich erst zeigen.


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2014)

Ok danke für eure Beiträge 
Also meine WD blue war wirklich sehr laut. Ich bin da nicht sooo "empfindlich" wie ihr das jetzt denkt )  Aber wenn man den PC sogar dann noch hört, wenn
man sich in einem anderen Raum aufhält, dan ist das schon heftig. Ihr habt sicher Recht, ganz normal ist das nicht, war halt defekt  
Klar hätte ich einen Entkoppler kaufen sollen aber hab nicht dran gedacht und einfach die SSD bestellt.
Werd mir die Barracuda auch ansehen  Könnt ihr sonst noch was empfehlen? Hab ein bisschen rumgesucht und es gibt da schon Unterschiede in der "Geräuschentwicklung".....
WD Red 3,5" soll sehr leise sein, aber sehr lahm. Oder was halter ihr hiervon:
Samsung M8 HN-M101MBB Interne Festplatte 1TB 2,5 Zoll: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Du brauchst echt nicht ne 2,5er zu holen nur weil die VERMEINTLICH leiser sein soll. Ich hab in meinem PC ne recht neue 3TB von Toshiba mit 7200 U/Min UND eine schon relativ alte WD Blue 640GB, und beide sind nicht hörbar außer halt beim Zugriff (leisen Tacken) oder wenn man vlt sich bückt und GENAU vor den HDDs sein Ohr hinhält    meine WD Black hingegen brummt enorm. und mein PC ist allgemein so leise, also: wenn ich 2m daneben auf dem Sofa sitze, merke ich nicht am Geräusch, ob er an oder aus ist.


Vlt. nimm halt die, die dreht im Zweifel nicht ganz so schnell http://geizhals.at/de/western-digital-wd-green-1tb-wd10ezrx-a713746.html  aber an sich isses echt egal, da musst Du schon PEch haben, wenn man die HDD später hört, oder Dein Gehäuse ist vlt auch extrem billig, dünnes Material, so dass selbst Mini-Vibrationen enorm verstärkt werden.


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2014)

Ein sehr guter tipp, danke ☺
Hab mir die wd green angesehen und da steht auch in der beschreibung dass sie für leise, kühle und stromsparende systeme konzipiert wurde, geeignet als sekundäre laufwerke. Also genau das was ich suche. Werde wohl diese platte holen, danke nochmals


----------



## Enisra (29. Juli 2014)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ein sehr guter tipp, danke ☺
> Hab mir die wd green angesehen und da steht auch in der beschreibung dass sie für leise, kühle und stromsparende systeme konzipiert wurde, geeignet als sekundäre laufwerke. Also genau das was ich suche. Werde wohl diese platte holen, danke nochmals



nein, würde ich nicht
1. sind die alle nicht wirklich laut, also man muss schon die Regenwürmer im Garten furzen hören um eine aktuelle HDD noch zu hören, anderst als früher
2. sind das irgendwelche Werbetexte die umschreiben, das die Platte vorallem Langsam und träge ist


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2014)

Mag sein......... sie muss aber nicht schnell sein da sie eher als sekudäres System bzw. Datengrab gedacht ist. 
Für weiter Vorschläge bin ich aber natürlich offen 

Noch 2 Kurze Fragen:
1. Wenn ich auf der 2. Festplatte auch ein Betriebssystem installieren will, muss ich die ander Platte zuvor abklemmen oder?
2. Wenn ich also am Ende 2 Platten mit jeweil 2 voneinander unabhängigen Betriebssystemen habe, diese aber von ein-und derselben CD (Win7, natürlich Original)
installiert werden, habe ich da Probleme mit der Aktualisierung? 

Danke


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

1. nee, im Gegenteil: wenn Du die abklemmst kann es passieren, dass ein neuer Eintrag erstellt wird, so dass Du später bei dem PC NUR noch das neue Windows der 2.Platte zur Wahl hast und das andere nur dann geht, wenn Du wiederum die 2. Platte absteckst.

2. Die CD spielt überhaupt keine Rolle, sondern AUSSCHLIESSLICH der Key. Wenn du nur einen Key nutzt, es ansonsten der identische PC ist, könnte das klappen. Aber wozu soll das gut sein?


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2014)

Zu 1.
Wie soll ich es dann anstellen, wenn ich 2 platten mit jeweils einem unabhangigen betriebssystem haben will?
Ich will dass ich dann im bios festlegen kann mit welcher platte er hochfahren soll.
Hab irgendwo gelesen dass ich dann jeweils die andere platte abklemmen muss - also bei der installation.

2. Ja selbe cd und selber key.
Also müsste es klappen?


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Du wirst an sich meines Wissens dann beim PC-Start gefragt, welches der beiden gefundenen Windows du laden willst. 

Aber ob es klappt: keine Ahnung, kann sein, dass M$ online merkt ,dass es eine andere HDD ist, einen anderen PC vermutet und es dann Probleme gibt. 

Aber nochmal: WOZU überhaupt 2x installieren??? ^^


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2014)

Naja da werd ich wohl noch genauer nachforschen müssen.
Warum 2 getrennte systeme? So kann ich arbeit und privat komplett und total unabhängig voneinander trennen, fast als hätte ich 2 computer unterm schreibtisch


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Naja da werd ich wohl noch genauer nachforschen müssen.
> Warum 2 getrennte systeme? So kann ich arbeit und privat komplett und total unabhängig voneinander trennen, fast als hätte ich 2 computer unterm schreibtisch


Dafür reicht es doch, einfach ein zweites Benutzerkonto anzulegen ^^  Wozu denn doppelten Platz belegen und vor dem PC-Start immer erst wählen müssen? Du kannst ja "sogar" bei der Installation von an sich allen Programmen sagen, ob es nur für den aktuellen oder für alle Benutzer installiert werden soll.


----------



## ImperialTW (29. Juli 2014)

Ja das ist mir schon klar. Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht sicher ob ich ein anderes betriebssystem auf der Wd green installieren werde. Wollte halt mal wissen ob das überhaupt funktionieren würde mit 2 betriebssystemen auf 2 verschiedenen platten. Hab mal von jemanden gelesen der 2 platten hatte, auf einer win7 auf der anderen ubuntu. Im bios was im boot menü win7 an erster stelle und der pc hat somit immer ohne nachfrage die win7 platte hochgefahren. Um ubuntu zu starten musste er im boot menü die andere platte auswählen. War kein problem da er die 2. Platte eh nur so 1 mal die woche verwendete. 
Kann das so funktionieren? Hab hier leider keine erfahrung, hatte bis jetzt immer nur 1 platte


----------



## Herbboy (29. Juli 2014)

Also, es ist so: wenn Windows7 bei der Installation ein älteres Windows auf einer anderen Platte findet, müsste es an sich das ganze auch eintragen, so dass Du beim Start des PCs auswählen kannst, welches Windows Du starten willst. Wenn Du aber ein völlig anderes OS oder auch eine neuere Version schon auf dem PC hast, dann kann es sein, dass Win7 das nicht erkennt und nicht miteinträgt, und dann müsste man erst die Bootreihenfolge ändern, wenn der PC zuerst auf der Platte mit dem anderen OS nachsehen soll.

Aber ich würd es sein lassen, es macht halt Null Sinn. Wenn Du mal zB win8 oder so zusätzlich draufmachen willst, dann kannst Du das ja später auch mal machen - dafür musst Du ja nicht JETZT schon ein zweites win7 installieren.


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juli 2014)

Verstehe......
Also was wären dann die Optionen wenn ich 2 völlig voneinander getrennte Systeme haben will? (Von mir aus auch mit 2 Win7 Installationen?)
Soll ich besser die SSD formatieren, dann partitionieren und dann Win7 2 mal auf die jeweiligen Partitionen installieren? Oder besser einfach 2 Benutzerkonten anlegen?
Und wie verhält es sich in den jeweiligen Situationen mit der HDD als Datengrab? Wird die HDD dann in beiden Systemen als zusätzliches Laufwerk angezeigt?
Mit demselben Inhalt? Oder wie funktioniert das? Kann ich zum Beispiel die HDD nur einem einzigen System "zuweisen", sodass sie im anderen "Benutzerkonto" bzw
in der anderen Win7 Installation gar nicht aufscheint?

Ich will halt wie gesagt 2 getrennte Systeme die nicht miteinander interagieren, in keinster Weise.
Das eine ist privat, das andere eher als Datengrab + beruflich.


----------



## Enisra (30. Juli 2014)

btw.: Wenn man die Platte schon als Systemplatte nehmen wollte, dann sollte man keine langsame und träge Green nehmen


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2014)

Du kannst es so machen, dass Du auf der zweiten Platte mit dem Privat-Benutzerkonto Ordner über die Freigaben NUR für dieses Konto freigibst. Dann könntest Du vom Geschäfts-Benutzerkonto nicht auf diese Ordner zugreifen. Aber ob man die ganze PLatte im Geschäft-Benutzerkonto verschwinden lassen kann, weiß ich nicht - das gilt aber dann genauso für den Fall "komplett neu installiertes Windows", denn man kann IMMER alle im PC angeschlossenen Festplatten sehen und sie auch nutzen, sofern die Ordner nicht über die Freigaben gesperrt sind.


----------



## ImperialTW (30. Juli 2014)

Ach so, das wusste ich nicht. 
Heißt das konkret, dass selbst wenn ich Windows 2 mal auf verschiedene Festplatten installiere, kann man im Arbeitsplatz die jeweils andere Platte sehen und auf die Daten zugreifen?
Und bei "Partitionierung" ebenfalls? Ok dann macht es tatsächlich keinen Sinn.......... dann werd ich das wohl über Benutzerkonten regeln müssen.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Herbboy (30. Juli 2014)

ImperialTW schrieb:


> Ach so, das wusste ich nicht.
> Heißt das konkret, dass selbst wenn ich Windows 2 mal auf verschiedene Festplatten installiere, kann man im Arbeitsplatz die jeweils andere Platte sehen und auf die Daten zugreifen?


 ja klar - die zweite Platte ist dann so, als würdest Du die einfach zusätzlich eingebaut haben. Und solang die nicht verschlüsselt ist, kann man die natürlich ganz normal nutzen - nur bei den "eigene Dokumente" KANN es im Einzelfalls ne Fehlermeldung kommen, die man aber schon mit Admin-Rechten wieder beseitigen kann.

Und ob es zwei getrennte Platten oder nur zwei Partitionen auf der gleichen Platte sind, spielt dabei auch keine Rolle.


----------



## ImperialTW (7. August 2014)

So leute, hab gestern die wd green eingebaut. Mit entkoppler (sharkoon vibe fixer 3). Ich muss sagen ich bin leicht enttäuscht, denn man kann schon deutlich vibrationen hören und fühlen. Mir ist schon klar dass man eine hdd nicht mit einer ssd vergleichen kann......und normalerweise würde ich jetzt denken dass das bei hdd's normal ist........wenn ich allerdings meinen pc mit anderen vergleiche, zum beispiel bei kollegen oder bei mir im büro, dann ist da tatsächlich ein unterschied. Wenn ich die hand aufs gehäuse lege, bzw auf die hdd selbst, dann spürt man ganz klar die vibrationen. Wenn ich dasselbe an anderen ps's mache, beispielsweise im büro wo ne seagate eingebaut ist, da fühle ich, wenn ich die hand drauflege, fast gar keine vibration.
Hab ich jetzt tatsächlich 2 mal hintereinander pech gehabt, oder hab ich ein sch**** gehäuse, oder sind die wd platten einfach alle schrott........keine ahnung.......was mein ihr? Ich denke ich werde sie zurückschicken und ne seagate holen........


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2014)

Also, wenn selbst die green vibriert, dann ist entweder ausgerechnet DEIN Exemplar nicht okay, oder Dein Gehäuse ist wirklich scheisse   (meist billige) Gehäuse mit dünnem Material oder ungünstig verbauten Streben leiten selbst kleine Vibrationen halt extrem weiter

 Wenn Du die Platte nicht einbaust, sondern nur mit den Kabeln anschließt, aber dann zB auf einen Stapel Bücher neben das offene Gehäuse legst und dann mal die Hand auf die HDD legst: vibriert die dann stark?  

Hast Du die Möglichkeit von Deinem Chef aus, Deine neue WD mal testweise in (D)einen der BüroPC einzubauen, ob sie auch da dann merkbar vibiert im Gegensatz zu den dort verbauten Platten?


----------



## ImperialTW (7. August 2014)

Ja werd die platte mal ausbauen und sehen was sich tut. Wenn ich die platte selbst im gehäuse berühre, fühlt man die vibrstion schon deutlich. Am gehäuse sebst natürlich etwas weniger. Mein case ist ein sharkoon rebel 9.....also nicht grad der letzte schrott.....wände sind relativ dick.
Komisch ist halt dass die seagate in meinem büro so schwach vibriert (auch bei direkter beruehrung) dass man es kaum spührt, dafür macht sie halt ein leichtes pfeifendes geräusch, aber nix mit vibrationen, und das ohne entkoppelung.
Meine wd ist von der lautstärke her ok, aber man spürt hat die vibrationen, selbst wenn ich die beine drüber lege fühle ich es......das kann doch nicht normal sein. Was soll ich jetzt nehmen? Seagate? Gibts dy auch "silent" modelle oder so?


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2014)

Wie gesagt: an sich tun die sich alle rein gar nichts, und starke Vibrationen sind NICHT normal. Es gibt keine speziellen Silent-HDDs. Trotzdem kann es bei Dir sein, dass die Vibration erst vom Gehäuse verstärkt werden, und wenn die draußen wäre, ist es viel schwächer. Du kannst auch mal nen anderen Einschubplatz testen, und mal die Schrauben fester andrehen oder auch mal umgekehrt lockerer lassen.

Und lass doch mal die Vibe Fixer weg, vlt. ist der so unglücklich gebaut, dass er bei Deinem Gehäuse alles viel schlimmer macht anstatt zu helfen.


----------



## svd (7. August 2014)

Hast du im Gehäuse genug Platz, um die HDD auf dem Boden zu platzieren? Du kannst sie ja mal auf einen großen (Topf)schwamm legen (bitte trocken) und hören, ob sie noch nervt.
Falls sie leise ist, Schraub in die Gewinde an der Festplatte zB Rändelschrauben oder irgendwas mit "Hals und Kopf". Fixiere die HDD mit Gummiringen am Schwamm, nicht zu fest,
gerade so, dass sie sich nicht bewegt, und kleb die Geschichte mit doppelseitigem Klebeband (oder Klett, wenn dir das lieber ist) unten an. 
Zugegeben, nicht gerade schön, könnte aber helfen. Du musst dich halt daran erinnern, wenn du das Gehäuse herumträgst.


----------



## ImperialTW (8. August 2014)

Hab alles ausprobiert, da is nichts zu machen. Hab sie jetzt zurückgeschickt und mir ne WD Red bestellt. Hab viele Testberichte durgelesen und die WD red ist tatsächlich überall Testsieger wenn es um die Lautstärke geht (unter last nut 0,4 sone). Dabei ist sie auch noch schneller als die green!!
Dann hoffen wir mal dass es diesmal klappt 
Hab übrigens auch gleich das BeQuiet Straight Power E9 580W bestellt (soll laut Tests auch extrem leise sein). Mein aktuelles NT hat schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel und ist übrigens auch sehr laut. Ich höre den Lüfter schon deutlich!

So, nun zu meiner letzten Frage: da ich ja (hoffentlich  ) auf dem besten Wege bin, mir Schritt für Schritt einen "silent PC" zusammenzubauen, fehlt nur noch die Grafikkarte,
Hab aktuell eine HD 6850, also auch schon einige Jahre alt. Würde mir gerne innerhalb der nächsten Monate eine Neue gönnen........ was könnt ihr da empfehlen?
Also mir wäre wichtig dass sie extrem leise ist. (Wer hätte das gedacht lol ) Natürlich darf sie auch von der Leisung besser sein als meine aktuelle, allerdings zocke ich immer seltener also muss es
nicht gerade die schnellste sein. Würde so zwischen 100 und 150 € ausgeben. 
Ich selbst habe momentan diese hier im Blick:
MSI Radeon R9 270X Twin Frozr 2GB (ist noch etwas teuer)
MSI R9 270X GAMING 2048MB GDDR5 256bit 16x PCI-E H: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Asus Radeon R7 260X DirectCU II OC 2 GB
Asus R7260X-DC2OC-2GD5 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2014)

Also, die 0,4 Sone beziehen sich sicher eher auf das "Rattern", denn Brummen ist wie gesagt nicht normal und wird gar nicht gemessen ^^   aber egal, schau halt mal, wie es ist - wenn es dann immer noch brummt, ist es 100pro Dein Gehäuse

Das E9 580W ist an sich schon was zu viel des Guten, denn selbst für einen Core i7 + HighEnd-Grafikkarte reicht die 480W-Version    ein starker Spiele-PC braucht ca 300W maximal, ein "High-End"-PC zieht maximal 350W, bei ner Stromfresskarte vlt auch mal an die 400W - mehr nicht. Bei nem "billigen" Netzteil empfiehlt man aber halt wegen der schlechteren Effizienz und einer nicht immer guten Verteilung der Watt-Werte (die zB 400W sind ja mit jeweils eigenem Maximalwert auf mehrere Leitungen verteilt) ein Netzteil mit "mindestens 550W". Und wenn Du jetzt vorhast, nur eine Karte für 150€ zu holen, würde auch locker das E9 450W reichen, und dann wäre nämlich sogar eine AMD R9 280 (ohne X) drin, die kostet 180€ und vebraucht auch maximal 180W, dazu kommt dann halt Deine CPU+Board+Laufwerke. Ein Core i5 mit Board + Laufwerke braucht bei Volllast vielleicht 120W. Dann bist Du eben bei diesen 300W Maximalbedarf.


Wegen der Grafikkarten: die 270X ist DEUTLICH stärker als die 260X. Die 270X ist ca gleichstark wie die Nvidia GTX 760 für 200€. Aber eine 270X ist inzwischen auch schon eine Karte, bei der ich sagen würde, dass die das Minimum für "Gaming" ist, wenn man damit eine Weile seine Ruhe haben will. Besser wäre eine 280X, die ist ca 25-30% schneller, aber die wäre sicher zu teuer (240€) - aber ein guter Kompromiss und von der Leistung her 15% schneller als die 270X ist eben die AMD R9 280 ohne X für 180€. Ich würde beim Netzteil ne Nummer kleiner nehmen und dafür die R9 280 nehmen, das lohnt sich.


Wegen der Lautstärke: bei Last sind diese Karte schon je nach dem deutlich hörbar, aber ohne Last sind die extrem leise, kaum wahrnehmbar. Und für Last kann man mit einem Tool auch die Lüfterkurve umstellen. zB die Lüfter meiner Gigabyte 7950 sind bis 40% Speed superleise, da hört man die Karte nicht aus dem PC raus. Ab 45% dann werden sie aber hörbar und bei 50% schon sehr deutlich hörbar - aber immer noch so leise, dass zB ein normaler Spielesound bei einem Rennspiel es übertönt. Trotzdem "nervte" mich das ein wenig bei Games, in denen soundmäßig immer wieder mal nichts passiert. Ich hab dann einfach die Lüfterkurve umgestellt, denn: ab Werk war die so eingestellt, dass sie auf 60 Grad kühlen sollte - daher ging der Lüfter bei Last auf 50% hoch. Ich hab es dann so eingestellt, dass die Lüfter bei 40% bleiben, solange die Temperatur unter 70 Grad ist, und ab da sollten die dann erst 50% drehen bis 80 Grad. Effekt: der Kühler der Karte ist so gut, dass es nie über 70 Grad geht und die Lüfter daher mit für mich nicht wahrnehmbaren 40% laufen. Und nur nebenbei: selbst 80-90 Grad sind für eine Grafikkarte noch kein Problem, d.h. die Grenze, ab der die Lüfter schneller drehen soll, von 60 auf 70 Grad einzustellen ist absolut gefahrlos.


----------



## ImperialTW (15. August 2014)

Erstmal danke für eure Hilfe!
Möchte jetzt noch fairerweise über das "Ergebnis" berichten:
hab gestern die WD Red und das BeQuiet E9 eingebaut. Beide sind absolut leise, nahezu unhörbar!
Die WD Red vibriert nicht, brummt nicht, macht keinerlei Geräusche! Man hört rein gar nichts! Kann ich absolut empfehlen! Kein Vergleich zur WD Blue bzw. Green!!
Und vom NT bin ich auch begeistert! Mein altes BeQuiet war die lauteste Komponente in meinem PC (neben der verdammten WD Green Festplatte), und jetzt muss man schon mit dem Ohr
direkt ans Netzteil......... und man hört immer noch kaum was!! Ich hatte einen Moment lang Angst dass der Lüfter nicht "gestartet" ist, weil man praktisch
nix hört! Nur der leichte Luftzug hat mir vegewissert, dass sich da was dreht )

Nächste Komponente die ich austauschen werde ist wie gesagt die Grafikkarte.
Werde mir die R9 208 und die R7 270X ansehen....... und Geforce? Sind die momentan nicht zu empfehlen?
Was meint ihr, meine HD 6850 ist wohl nicht mehr tauglich für aktuelle Games...... obwohl Fifa 14 und Rome 2 lassen sich ganz ordentlich zocken.....
aber die sind ja nicht gerade grafiklastig.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

Ne R9 270X wäre schon ein sattes Stück schneller als eine 6850, vor allem wenn die 6850 nur 1GB RAM hat. Eine R9 280 ist dann nochmal 15% schneller, die R9 280X weitere 15%. Und alle von zB MSI, Sapphire, Asus usw. mit 2-3 Lüftern sind auch sehr leise, ohne Last quasi unhörbar, bei Last hängt es von der Lüftereinstellung ab: manche sind werbewirksam auf "niedrige Temperatur" getrimmt und drehen mit hörbaren 60%, nur damit die Temperatur nicht über 60 Grad geht. Da kannst Du dann aber gefahrlos mit einem Tool die Lüfterkurve verändern, so dass die erst ab 70-80 Grad schneller als 40% drehen (bis 90 Grad wäre es immer noch gefahrlos) - und die Kühler sind so gut, dass die Lüfter Karte vermutlich nie schneller als 40% Grad drehen müssen.


----------



## ImperialTW (15. August 2014)

Lohnt es sich da noch n paar Monate zu warten? Weil bin im Moment noch recht zufrieden mit meiner Graka.
Kommt halt auch drauf an wie fifa 15 und andere kommende Titel auf meiner aktuellen Karte laufen werden....
Und wie heißt dieses Tool zur Lüfterregelung? "RiverTuner" oder "Speedfan"? Oder welches meinst du?
Also bis 90° is ok? Wird dadurch nicht die Lebensdauer der Karte reduziert?


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2014)

Das Tool heißt MSI-Afterburner, und 90 Grad sind je nach Grafikkarte überhaupt kein Problem - ich würde aber ab 70 Grad schneller drehen lassen, ab 80 noch schneller und bei 90 "volle Power". Die Lebensdauer kann theoretisch kürzer sein bei höheren Temperaturen, aber dann reden wir von Dimensionen in der Art, dass man mit der Karte nicht 15, sondern "nur" 10 Jahre täglich 6 Stunden spielen kann  

Manche Karten sind so sogar so produziert, dass sie absichtlich so lange hochtakten, bis 90 Grad erreicht werden. Die 90 Grad sind halt auch nur auf einem ganz winzigen Teil der CPU, schon 1cm weiter weg ist es deutlich kühler.


----------

